# Compact -> Regular Frame Size



## nathasm (Aug 6, 2004)

Hello all,

I've got a TCR Composite and I'm looking at building up a winter bike. Since I've only owned compact frames, I'd like some help/advice on what size I'd need for a "regular" frame shape.

Right now, I ride a Medium TCR with a "3" seat post. My frame choices are either a 53 or a 56:

53cm:
Seat Tube (c-c) - 49cm
Seat Tube (c-t) - 53cm
Top Tube (c-c) - 54.5cm
Seat Angle - 73
Head Angle - 72.5 

56cm:
Seat Tube (c-c) - 52cm
Seat Tube (c-t) - 56cm
Top Tube (c-c) - 56cm
Seat Angle - 73.2
Head Angle - 73 

Thanks,
.nathan.


----------



## Avenolpey (Aug 30, 2004)

I am guessing from your 3 inch seatpost that you are approx 5'10 with a 32 inch inseam. This would put you on a 55,56. If you should ride a standard frame in a 53 you would likely be on a small compact frame.



nathasm said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've got a TCR Composite and I'm looking at building up a winter bike. Since I've only owned compact frames, I'd like some help/advice on what size I'd need for a "regular" frame shape.
> 
> ...


----------



## nathasm (Aug 6, 2004)

*My sizing*

I'm actually 5'8" on a good day (maybe 1/4" shy) but my pant inseam is 30". Hence my concern on which frame size...I'm leaning towards the 53cm.
.nathan.



Avenolpey said:


> I am guessing from your 3 inch seatpost that you are approx 5'10 with a 32 inch inseam. This would put you on a 55,56. If you should ride a standard frame in a 53 you would likely be on a small compact frame.


----------



## Avenolpey (Aug 30, 2004)

Sounds like the right choice. What frame are you looking at?



nathasm said:


> I'm actually 5'8" on a good day (maybe 1/4" shy) but my pant inseam is 30". Hence my concern on which frame size...I'm leaning towards the 53cm.
> .nathan.


----------



## nathasm (Aug 6, 2004)

*Winter Bike*

Looking to build up my first ever winter/beater/training bike. I finally have enough parts lying around that I only need a few smaller items besides the frame/fork. The cheaper the better!

I'm probably going to get a Fetish Cycles frame off eBay for like $70! Can't go wrong with that!
.nathan.


----------

